# Venice la



## florida boy (Jan 2, 2017)

Headn that way next weekend and was wondering about taking coot decoys with the normal pintails,teal,gadwall,and wigeon ? And will it be worth us taking a small layout boat also ? We have obtained gps coordinates from a local and have a place to stay . I have tuna fished out of venice several times over the years so I know about the dangers of the river and the thick fog . Any other info will be appreciated.thanks


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm heading down tomorrow and I will give you a report when I figure out where the birds are. If they are rafted up I would think a layout would be the ticket. Coots are always down there so some decoys could hurt. Cold front coming through last part of he week so this up coming weekend should be good hunting.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 2, 2017)

Phil, Ive hunted it a few times.  check your messages for detailed info.


----------



## twiggs25 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm also headed down Thursday - Sunday of this week and Thursday - Sunday of next week. I've heard lots of teal and Grey's but not many other big ducks (at least where I hunt). Hopefully the cold coming in up North will push some down.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 2, 2017)

Pointpuller said:


> Phil, Ive hunted it a few times.  check your messages for detailed info.



Kraz I didn't have anything come thru in my PM's


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ya just got to know where to go.  Sunday 1/1/17 The locals have lease a lot of marsh down there and the LAF&W Will ticket you so be careful.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice birds


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 2, 2017)

florida boy said:


> Kraz I didn't have anything come thru in my PM's


Call me.  If you didnt get my pm ask jodi harbin for my cell.  don't want to post it on forum.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 3, 2017)

Pointpuller said:


> Call me.  If you didnt get my pm ask jodi harbin for my cell.  don't want to post it on forum.



I still have your number.  I will call you later today


----------



## florida boy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks guys for the pm' s and pointers !


----------



## UpstateFishing (Jan 5, 2017)

Apt timing for this thread. I'm planning a trip down next season. My uncle has a camp down in Venice to stay at, but he mainly hunts Arkansas. I would much rather hunt LA, but don't really know where to start. I would probably be hunting public land. Is it possible out of a pirogue or kayak? And how many decoys, what kinds would I need?
Anything etiquette wise I'd need to know? I'm from south la, but not really familiar with the Venice area.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 6, 2017)

Headed home from Venice. Four men and we all shoot a limit all three days. I limited out on divers in less than 10 min this morning. Best Venice has been in a while Y'all should wax them with this cold front this weekend. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 9, 2017)

Hope yall did well this weekend and stayed safe on Saturday during the bad weather that blew through.  Couple of guys got a second chance at life after their boat sank in the river and somehow they got rescued from a work boat.  40 mph winds and a nasty river, no duck is worth a life.  We had great hunts friday and sunday a few miles up river on the east side marsh.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 13, 2017)

We ended up hunting some private leases that my buddies family had access to .


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 13, 2017)

Great hunt. And a good mix of birds.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 13, 2017)

Good mess of birds there


----------

